# Alipes grandidieri (?)



## buthus (Jan 22, 2008)

Krazy8s set up at the SCABIES bbq and once again I got hooked on one of his pedes.   Not that unusual in the hobby, but I have wanted one and this one bit me ...so darnit...I had to have it.   

Alipes grandidieri?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 22, 2008)

keels

that is the word i couldn't remember at the bbq. they have five keels on their tergites


----------



## ahas (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome!  I like this pede.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jan 23, 2008)

Acording to 6th photo and Attems key I'll say _Alipes grandidieri integer_


----------



## buthus (Jan 24, 2008)

justGreg said:


> Acording to 6th photo and Attems key I'll say _Alipes grandidieri integer_


Dumb, curious, need my own books rolleyes and learning ...could you explain (quicky) what you have concluded?




> keels
> 
> that is the word i couldn't remember at the bbq. they have five keels on their tergites


Awww... that makes sense.  I remember your brain grinding sounds while trying to summon up the term.  "Keels" makes sense.
"Her" armor feels great when you slide your finger down her back ...but she doesn't like the kinky stuff and she tends to turn and strike when I get lovie in that manner.


----------



## Scolopendra (Jan 24, 2008)

the keels look amazing, wicked centi...


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 24, 2008)

That is a nice strange looking pede.  Does anybody know what the fanned out terminals are for, besides looking cool?  I have my speculations ...but does anybody know?


----------



## Steven (Jan 25, 2008)

the terminals of Alipes spec. can striludate,
making them kind of small hundred legged ratlesnakes


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jan 25, 2008)

It's hard to explain in words, so... here You've got pictures from Attems book:


On bottom picture You can see a rotund shape, it's chracteristic sigh for _A. grandidieri integer_ 

Editicture now is working


----------



## buthus (Jan 25, 2008)

justGreg ...cool thanks for the info ...cant see the pics though.  


YES ...they make a sound.  Havent heard it since I got her home ...probably too much computer fan noise and whatnot.  I THINK it sounded sorta like a high pitch hum ...almost like a hisser?  Memory is a weird thing...hard to recall a sound!  

I would have to suspect that the enhanced terminals serve as sensory devices also. ??  Seem perfect for detecting air currents when they alone are sticking out of the substrate.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty cool!  I wonder if they pick the audio up with their antennae.  It was actually one of my guesses since they can be communal, but my guess was that they vibrate them and would be inaudible with our ears.  You can actually hear it?  That's pretty rad.  One of my other guesses was the waving of pheromones in the air during mating.  S. heros I've watched do a lot of terminal shaking while breeding, I was thinking in that direction too.


----------



## froggyman (Jan 26, 2008)

very nice pede


----------



## Pulk (Jan 26, 2008)

I saw the individual in real life, but those photos convinced me I want one of my own :drool:

edit: it was a subtle, hiss/gentle scraping sound


----------



## buthus (Jan 26, 2008)

Pulk said:


> I saw the individual in real life, but those photos convinced me I want one of my own :drool:
> 
> edit: it was a subtle, hiss/gentle scraping sound


Ok ...just had "her" out and this time she made tons(relatively speaking) of noise.  Tends to make the noise when touched ...esp when her terminals are touched.  The noise is sorta like I said...but Pulk described it much better ...definitely like a hisser roach sound/frequency, but at a slower rate which gives it that scraping sound.  Take a rattlers noise, increase the pitch greatly which also increases the tempo.  
Damn thing thinks its a snake.  :?


----------

